# Completed this week



## godogs57 (Oct 12, 2020)

Completed three over the weekend for your review.

Every Day Carry headed out to a GON member. This one was CPM154 stainless with stabilized Lee County fiddleback figure pecan handles. Sharp and ready to go to work this season.



I'm receiving more calls for carbon steel instead of stainless. Here is a Canadian skinner made from 8670 carbon steel. 8670 is relatively new in the carbon steel world. Its a German steel used in the saw blade industry and it's proving to be an absolute winner. It heat treats well, takes and great edge and resharpens easily. Orange G10 handle with black liners will make it easy to see when working up that monster buck this fall. 




I just love this one. 8670 carbon steel again with a stabilized box elder burl that I got from the Netherlands (took six months to arrive here). The first two knives were made for orders placed a while back. This knife is a spec knife I made and she's up for adoption. Ask Nick (Nicodemous here) what he thinks of carbon steel blades in our woods!



Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## georgiabound (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice. Pieces of art.


----------



## Tacoma Man (Oct 13, 2020)

Amazing. I don’t need one but dang they are nice


----------



## Red dirt clod (Oct 13, 2020)

Go I’d like to have that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2020)

Not only are they pieces of art, they are also working pieces of art. Ol` Hank`s knives are as good or better than anything you`ll find anywhere, and his carbon steel knives are by far my preferred steel. They work. I know, I`ve put them to the test.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2020)

Beauties to say the least....


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Great looking knives. They will serve their owners well.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 14, 2020)

Red dirt clod said:


> Go I’d like to have that one.


Give me a shout out if interested


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 14, 2020)

Great looking knives. Love carbon steel for blades.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 14, 2020)

Great looking knifes. Love to get my hands on a couple for sure.


----------



## Shug (Oct 17, 2020)

love them, the blade on the first and the handle on the third would look great together


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 18, 2020)

Shug said:


> love them, the blade on the first and the handle on the third would look great together


That can be done


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2020)

Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 18, 2020)

Mighty fine!


----------



## stumpman35 (Oct 20, 2020)

godogs57 said:


> Give me a shout out if interested


If interested, how do I get in touch with you?  Do you have a website?


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 20, 2020)

stumpman35 said:


> If interested, how do I get in touch with you?  Do you have a website?


PM me here or check out my Instagram (doublehknives) .


----------



## IFLY4U (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice and clean.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 26, 2020)

The pretty blue blade is available if anyone’s interested. Sale fell through.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Oct 28, 2020)

where are you located?


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2020)

Hank lives in Leesburg Georgia


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 28, 2020)

I've responded to several folks' pm's. The blue knife sold yesterday.  I do have the same blade completed today in CPM154 stainless with stabilized fiddleback burgundy pecan. She's a beauty.  Sheath work will be complete tomorrow


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 28, 2020)

@godogs57 Nice to meet you today sir!! Didn't really mean to leave with a pair but.... I just couldn't help myself. Looking forward to a return trip to your shop!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2020)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Nice to meet you today sir!! Didn't really mean to leave with a pair but.... I just couldn't help myself. Looking forward to a return trip to your shop!!!
> View attachment 1046489




It`s always a pleasure to stop in and talk with ol` Hank.  Nice blades you have there.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 30, 2020)

Deer Fanatic said:


> @godogs57 Nice to meet you today sir!! Didn't really mean to leave with a pair but.... I just couldn't help myself. Looking forward to a return trip to your shop!!!
> View attachment 1046489


It was my pleasure! Stop on by anytime and we'll swap lies.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 22, 2020)

Sir how can we get in touch with you about doing business with you?


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 23, 2020)

Shoot me a PM here and we’ll get together.


----------

